# MMORPG Recommendations?



## VLinh (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, the christmas break has rolled in, and I got pretty much nothing to do than play Left 4 Dead 2 all day so:

If anyone could recommend so MMORPG's that are good to your liking suggest it to me, I just need to kill some time

Thanks


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 22, 2009)

Twoacross said:
			
		

> Well, the christmas break has rolled in, and I got pretty much nothing to do than play Left 4 Dead 2 all day so:
> 
> If anyone could recommend so MMORPG's that are good to your liking suggest it to me, I just need to kill some time
> 
> Thanks



Every MMORPG I played either drained the life out of me, or was really difficult to play without good friends. I've downloaded numerous stuff, but none of them got me hooked as much as Maple Story, and that game's an ass with all that grinding.

Well, can you name some of your favorite genres so I and others you can help you a bit more?


----------



## Snip (Dec 22, 2009)

Twoacross said:
			
		

> Well, the christmas break has rolled in, and I got pretty much nothing to do than play Left 4 Dead 2 all day so:
> 
> If anyone could recommend so MMORPG's that are good to your liking suggest it to me, I just need to kill some time
> 
> Thanks



Aion!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's a great MMO in a fantasy world where you actually have to put in effort to get items.
Unlike some other very populair MMO...


----------



## Sterling (Dec 22, 2009)

Well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 before I get started *flame shield on!* I have personally had a Runescape account for the last 5 years. Yet I have not gone past level 90 (I am 86). Though this is irrelevant information, it really shows the scope of a game when you actually have a life and only play for 30 min - 1 hr each day. The fact is that the F2P area is free forever. Maple Story is similar, but you sometimes have to pay for better equipment. Not so with RS F2P, every one you play with on F2P servers are limited to th F2P equipment. It is free forever, until you take the P2P plunge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try it and see if it's your cup of tea.


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 22, 2009)

As people might know World of warcraft now has over 1 billon playing. 
and i can see why the constant work that blizzard put into this game is amazing.
now i know people seem to flam just because you play wow but its a great game and it is very easy to make friends on.
for all you americans with you low latency "bastards" you will really enjoy it.
you cant trial the game for 2 weeks and either say i hate it or say i love this and purchase the full game.


----------



## updowners (Dec 22, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> As people might know World of warcraft now has over 1 billon playing.
> and i can see why the constant work that blizzard put into this game is amazing.
> now i know people seem to flam just because you play wow but its a great game and it is very easy to make friends on.
> for all you americans with you low latency "bastards" you will really enjoy it.
> you cant trial the game for 2 weeks and either say i hate it or say i love this and purchase the full game.



How the fuck is it over 1 billion playing? Isn't the world population like 6-7 billion? You're probably got it confused with 11 million people subscribed.


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 22, 2009)

they claimed to have a billion users
must be half of china playing thats why


----------



## updowners (Dec 22, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> they claimed to have a billion users
> must be half of china playing thats why



Got a source? Well I got my proof of the >11 million subscribers http://www.wow.com/2009/05/07/activision-c...ion-subscriber/


----------



## Nashoki (Dec 22, 2009)

How about 

Warriors of the 3 Kingdoms
Dragonica

how about those 2? Their are my favourites. My IGN in both games is Nashoki. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 22, 2009)

Well I play Mabinogi, a game that originated from Korea and is now translated by Nexon. I have been playing it for quite some time and to me its a good MMORPG. The only downside is the constant grinding and repetitive dungeon over and over again. The only good side is that when you get to a certain age (you aged by each weekend following on a Saturday) you can rb 'rebirth' for free at age 20. ((Before you had to pay for rebirths which was a bitch since you had to be nx cards in order to purchase the character 'cards' before rebirthing.))

Now to get to the basics; Mabinogi isn't like WoW nor Runescape. Its somewhat of a tactic game where you have to learn the enemies AI in order to defeat it. The stats are luck (which you rarely get when you hit a certain age 'this also multiples your crit rate'), dex (this stat becomes VERY important if you want to range), str (just your typically how hard you can hit stat), int (mage anyone? This stat is the easiest to raise up. The one reason why mages are common inside the game), and will (the reason I have mention this last is because this stat mainly focus on 'crit' rates; 10 will = 0.5 crit rate. Plus its the only stat that helps you survive from a critical blow which can lead you to die/unconscious. Although, your status will be on deadly and after you get hit again...you will die)

I typed enough, if you want to play it and give it a week then you might love or hate it. At first I didn't understand the game till I finally notice that your stats are focus on the skills you're building up.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 22, 2009)

WoW is king. They've figured it all out. If you want a good, solid game w/ TONS of people on all the time, WoW is the way to go.

If you want some RTS aspects thrown in, go with Warhammer. It's a little less polished than WoW, but i have a bunch of friends that REALLY like it.

I played City of Heroes YEARS back, and loved the hell out of it. And that's still rolling. It's super heroes rather than Swords & Sorcerers' style fantasy.

I'm REALLY interested in Champions Online. It's another super hero MMO, but at lvl 20 (or 25?) they allow you to create your Arch-Nemesis, who will be used in the story line as your main villain. You can also make super hero groups (your own Justice League) which, if i'm correct allows your villains to make their own super-team.
Looks hella cool.

So, there's a few options. And it all depends on your likes and dislikes


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 22, 2009)

Sword of the New World is a good game. You get to use three characters at a time. It may be a total grind fest but grinding isn't boring. You just let your characters on 'defend mode' and they'll do the rest. And uhh 



Spoiler



You can peek underneath character's cloths including this character


----------



## prowler (Dec 22, 2009)

Phantasy Star Online: Blue Burst. Free forever
Guild Wars (old i know, but its fun if you ignore all the fags on it). One off payment (round about $30?)


----------



## driverzx (Dec 22, 2009)

- WoW, it's awesome and many active players
- GuildWars, cheaper than WoW
- RuneScape  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why the hell would you prefer an MMO above L4D2? It's SO AWESOME!


----------



## Thoob (Dec 22, 2009)

For me, WoW is ultimately the best. You can do quests for hours on end, or join up in a group to take on a raid or instance, or do the battlegrounds which can be frustrating if your team is full of noobs, or very competitive and exciting. In my opinion it is impossible to get bored of the game since there is endless amounts of things to do! Unless you *complete* it that is... Right, I'm off to play it now!


----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 22, 2009)

Just a little sidenote, don't forget that you have to pay for WoW, and if you're only playing for break, depending on how long your break is, WoW might not be suitable. Unless you go with a private server.


----------



## LuteFrute (Dec 22, 2009)

i suggest: wolfteam

get it at http://wolfteam.aeriagames.com/download

you might need to register to play, but wth its fun. its an fps. you will have to download. its free.

its really fun trust me. i have played it. also check out other games on the site aeriagames.com

in this game, you can be either a wolf-man-thing-i-cant-remember-the-name-of or a human. even switching mid-game


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 22, 2009)

Ragnarok Online is a very fun game with everything supposedly hand-drawn. If you're a poor ass kid with no money, you could play on free servers with lots of bots and overcrowding, or just by a gravity game card in-store or pay online for pay servers (like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Or you can play on private servers like RebirthRO.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 22, 2009)

I played Guild Wars for a while. It's not too bad. It isn't grind intensive like WoW or other games, which is good. Also, you don't pay subscription fees, only $50 for the game (which you can buy in stores or online) and then $50 for further Guild Wars games (which can be added to your current game). The main thing with Guild Wars is the huge divide in the userbase. You're either a pro and spend your life on GW or you're casual and can't get anywhere in it.

Not to mention you get the assholes at PvXwiki, like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I no longer play it, though, although I did play it for a good 2 years or so.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I played Guild Wars for a while. It's not too bad. It isn't grind intensive like WoW or other games, which is good. Also, you don't pay subscription fees, only $50 for the game (which you can buy in stores or online) and then $50 for further Guild Wars games (which can be added to your current game). The main thing with Guild Wars is the huge divide in the userbase. You're either a pro and spend your life on GW or you're casual and can't get anywhere in it.
> 
> Not to mention you get the assholes at PvXwiki, like me
> 
> ...



Actually you can get all three campaigns at Target for 50$. I will agree that GW is a great MMO, and GW2 may be coming out soon too.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 23, 2009)

I like RO a lot, you could play on the free servers which is slower but at least it's free. Also, a lot of servers have been giving higher EXP rates since it's Christmas. I like Flyff too.


----------



## Revolution89 (Dec 23, 2009)

MapleStory and Dragonica! I started playing the game last month and it was very fun.


----------



## MasterM (Dec 23, 2009)

http://dungeonfighter.nexon.net/

Arcade MMORPG
Addictive.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone already tested Shin Megami Tensei MMORPG ?
http://megaten.aeriagames.com/

I only played Persona 1 and 2 on PSX, I don't know were is located the MMO in the main story line.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 31, 2009)

I actually started to play Maplestory last week pretty fun.  Last month I was playing Runescape played for one week got bored lets see about Maplestory this time.  

Runescape- Level 45 

If anyone wants to play Maple with me post your IGNs.  I am in Bellocan.
Dexless5050 - Lv 54 Sin


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> I actually started to play Maplestory last week pretty fun.  Last month I was playing Runescape played for one week got bored lets see about Maplestory this time.
> 
> Runescape- Level 45
> 
> ...



Runescape was fun for a while when I was a kid. Made it to lvl 93 and then I quit. Fishing sharks just got boring.

My account still has like 500k+ and over 80,000 Body runes though. Apparently my previously expensive stuff is now worth junk now. I had a full set of Ahrim's Robes (staff and all the robes) which cost me a good 2mil, but now it's worth like 500k. Bullocks.


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 31, 2009)

Lunia  

god i love that game, i just wish that there is an asia server mainly because its so hard hard to combo and deal with lag at the same time, us server latency is just too high for me to properly enjoy the game.


----------



## outgum (Dec 31, 2009)

MasterM said:
			
		

> http://dungeonfighter.nexon.net/
> 
> Arcade MMORPG
> Addictive.



So ... i downloaded this, and went to play it.
America only.

I wasted 1GB of my 10GB cap on something i cant play, I played Maple Story for like 2 years, stupid game >_> I played Kart Rider, and loved it to bits, then Nexon got rid of it, I played Combat arms, but due to lack of making a good Anti-Hack shield, it got over-run by hackers, So i HATE nexon with a passion, they can all die


----------



## ComplicatioN (Dec 31, 2009)

Mabinogi. nexon.net


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Btw they fixed combat arms..kind of..


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh so people are complaining about Nexon, well guess what, they don't do anything better like the rest. My friend still plays Runescape and from what I have heard, its a lot more interesting then it was back then. Since I don't play runescape...I wouldn't know.

Also don't try Mabinogi if you're not willing to get frustrated from getting pwned plus having to grind dungeons that are too hard for you. If you do start playing Mabinogi, I'm on the Ruairi server.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 31, 2009)

The only MMORPG I liked so far is Silkroad Online. Amazing game, very addictive and nice graphics actually for a free MMORPG.


----------



## whatup777 (Dec 31, 2009)

Runescape kinda
and if you want a MMOFPS Combat Arms!


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 31, 2009)

try NeoSteam. It's a new mmorpg


----------



## outgum (Jan 1, 2010)

But at the end of the day Nexon is a fail company, the main games i played on there were MapleStory, Combat Arms, Kart Rider and Audition, i tried DFO but it didnt work, as ive already said.

But Nexon goes TOO far. When Wizet was in control of Maple things were fine, They could do the server upgrades and patches in HALF the time Nexon coulds, GM's were active and you could talk to them, and hings got DONE.

Combat arms as i already said was just horrible for hackers and it was never fair, although haflore said its fixed kinda so thats okay.

Kart Rider was Nexons BEST game, and so they go get rid of it? Wth? why would you get rid of a good game, i hate racing games right? i find them stupid, but kart rider was enough to pull me in and get addicted to it, the same with MANY others.

Nexon then FURTHER did the same with Audition, It was like DDR online with other people for your fingers, Was HUGELY addictive and involved good hand-eye co-ordination, they eventually decided to drop the game, another wtf moment by nexon.

I cant say anything on there other games (Mabinogi) as i havent played it, but i have heard it is quite good, But Nexon is a company i plan to stay away from.

So i will bash Nexon tyvm, The killed MapleStory, Destroyed Kart Rider and Audition, and made DFO America only, Nexon is SUPPOSED to be Global gaming? Oh well.

If your into kinda like 2D Sidescrolling games you could try Grand Chase, or Dragonica, or you could try ... crap i forgot the name, its in Open Beta though. Im looking forward to Dragonball Online, its gonna be epic. Also for 2D Worms like playing you could Play Gunbound by Softnyx, WolfTeam is quite good, gets boring after awhile though. Ether Saga Online is a good game, its kinda like WoW, but for Free, Seal Online was good for awhile, kinda like a Birds eye View MMORPG, Thats all i can think of atm, just... dont touch Runescape, i got addicted to it for about 3 years and it totally drained my life and i failed school, and it wasnt even a good game, the graphics sucked and gameplay was stupid, dont touch this game.


----------



## megawalk (Jan 1, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> But at the end of the day Nexon is a fail company, the main games i played on there were MapleStory, Combat Arms, Kart Rider and Audition, i tried DFO but it didnt work, as ive already said.
> 
> But Nexon goes TOO far. When Wizet was in control of Maple things were fine, They could do the server upgrades and patches in HALF the time Nexon coulds, GM's were active and you could talk to them, and hings got DONE.
> 
> ...


i soooo totally agree with you Nexon = Fail because it has sweared it's allegiance to Global gaming. the Bond of Nexon's agreement is broken. Now nexon is just another failcompany which only have interest in money and nothing more. My opinion is Don't GO to nexon.....it will only make you angrier and angrier like i am


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 2, 2010)

They actauly changed maple.  It is now better than it used to be it's easier to train and they added lots of new stuff that are pretty cool


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow and Aion are the top two in my eyes if you don't mind paying monthly fees, Aion is a grind fest.

warhammer sucks

Age of conan isn't bad but isn't worth paying for.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 3, 2010)

are there any mmo where you do more than just bloody quest and grind? maybe something like run factory maybe? anything more than just questing and grinding or don't they exist?


----------



## Cyan (Jan 3, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> are there any mmo where you do more than just bloody quest and grind? maybe something like run factory maybe? anything more than just questing and grinding or don't they exist?


I think Ultima Online is based on players job and reputation more than quests. You can create your own shop and live as a shop keeper, by building your own house, without even fighting monsters.
Although I never played the online games (only offline), I liked the ultima game engine. Sure it's not the top of the actual game's gaphics like Wow or Warcraft. but it's the oldest MMORPG (since 1997)


I would like a harvest moon online (or something similar), with towns not crowded, so with many towns linked with each others, in pseudo-realtime. because if you don't play for few hours and in the games it's like 10 days and you didn't watered enought, all your plantation will be dead too quickly. but it could be done like a PHP/flash site games.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 3, 2010)

i don't think ultima online can be played in Australia plus that's a subscription game isn't it? i'm just looking for something to play until some decent games get released for the pc/wii.


----------



## Twilight Prince (Jan 3, 2010)

I really like to play Requiem Bloodymare which has now become Requiem Memento Mori. Its a free to play MMORPG but is meant to be in a horror style. You start by picking a race from a total of 4. It is really good fun and has really unique monsters that spew some blood after being defeated. There is also Runes of Magic which is known as a free WoW. Its a similar style game where you pick a race, class etc and complete quests. Not a bad game to try also, and both have been updated with new content and are completely free.


----------



## outgum (Jan 4, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> They actauly changed maple.  It is now better than it used to be it's easier to train and they added lots of new stuff that are pretty cool



One of my best friends still plays it, and its still as fail to me as ever.
Sorry, but i disagree, or reasons stated in my other post


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 4, 2010)

WoW.


----------



## CasperH (Jan 4, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You can peek underneath character's cloths including this character


Wank wank


----------



## haflore (Jan 5, 2010)

I played MegaTen Online, don't know where it fits in the story, but it's really fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't give a blue fuck what everyone says, IMO MapleStory. Nuff said. And I remember Hero Online used to be fun as fuck but the GMs all quit and the game erupted in chaos. You pretty much raise your dream Chinese superhero thing with abilities and such. Very grind heavy, relied on the fortune cases for money. My old IDs were RagingNinja and AznMonkey. What are the chances that someone from a really old guild knows me??


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jan 5, 2010)

For free the best ones out there I can think of are Dungeons and Dragons Eberron Unlimited which went free like 4-5mo ago and was pay.  That game is very high quality and has many long hours of things to do in parties or alone if you can hack it.  Another a cousin of mine does that's fairly similar but has riding companions like horses is Mabinogi which is also free, but like D&D you can buy stuff but it's optional.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 5, 2010)

so there's none that differ from the typical quest and grind formula?


----------



## Cyan (Jan 5, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> I played MegaTen Online, don't know where it fits in the story, but it's really fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should give it a try someday.


----------



## haflore (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes you should, feels much less repetitive than other MMO's I've played.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 5, 2010)

See!? Even people here say Nexon is failed, I can't get someone to play Mabinogi without mentioning Nexon.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 5, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Yes you should, feels much less repetitive than other MMO's I've played.



I played it, but got bored of it. The controls are a bit weird.


----------



## haflore (Jan 5, 2010)

A little odd but you get used to them, I only stopped playing because my computer can't run it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 11, 2010)

cmon some1 has to know of at least 1 that doesn't relay solely on quest and grind?


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jan 11, 2010)

Uh you seem to be confused of what RPGs exist for...a questing story and grinding to get your stats up.

The D&D game I mentioned you can I suppose just free roam around like crazy as long as you like in various lands and slowly rack up xp and levels killing crap or just bumbling around the countryside looking for landmarks and hidden mini-boss fights.  But really the concept of any of these damn games is to alone, but usually in a group take on some mini-quest/job within some area and finding an item, person, reason for a problem, solving some problem, or whatever and developing your character along the while with better crap and skills as you rank up.

Maybe you need to go see if Albatross18 is still alive, online golf game.  No quest there, just hang with a few others online and play with your club and balls until you get bored.


----------



## Anakir (Jan 12, 2010)

I recently started Ragnarok Online again after a 4 year break. I'm playing on LimitRO.


----------

